# baby moving?



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

How long into the goats pregnantcy can you feel the babies move?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I think we started to feel them around 12 weeks or so.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually can feel at 2 months if the momma lets me wait with my hand on her tummy long enough. Best place to feel is on the right side (where they carry the babies) or on their tummy in front of the udder.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> I usually can feel at 2 months if the momma lets me wait with my hand on her tummy long enough. Best place to feel is on the right side (where they carry the babies) or on their tummy in front of the udder.


Right side FACING the goat or from BEHIND?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Right side FACING the goat or from BEHIND?


From behind


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Usually 3 months on but don't panic if you don't. I can put my hand on my doe and feel movement and sometimes i don't.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

PiccoloGoat said:


> From behind


Facing her


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

This is today and I can't feel ligaments any more


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's the GOATS right side. Babies on the right. Rumen on the left. Is she acting any different then she was a month ago (ie...a social, friendly goat that acts standoffish...or an unfriendly goat that is suddenly "needy"), is she making a nest? Is she going off by herself...wants to be away from the herd? Did she pass a "mucus plug" (white/thick discharge, you may find it on her tail)? 

It may be worth a trip to the vet to confirm the pregnancy. That way you aren't standing around waiting for nothing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually can feel them at 3 months along, but that is usually when I start feeling for them,LOL, as mentioned, if you do not feel them move don't worry, there are times when you never feel them throughout there pregnancies. It may mean,you are not feeling at the right moment and time. 

It is the right side or just before the udder area. 


Happy Kidding


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

So am I correct on saying its the right side of the goat when you look at them from behind?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Right side FACING the goat or from BEHIND?





PiccoloGoat said:


> From behind





trisha004 said:


> Facing her


uuummmmmmmm........ good thing I didn't offer more choices!!!  :crazy:

So, from the front or back??

I also vote for Wattles!! I have a Nubian coming Thursday next That is very similar in coloring!! Love it!!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kids are on the GOAT'S right side, meaning the right side when looking at the goat from behind. Usually, later on in pregnancy, the doe will tend to bulge out further on that side than the other. Sometimes, when the doe is laying down and her sides are pushed out, I'll even see the kids moving over there.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yay I knew I was right lol.


----------



## trisha004 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry all for not responding she had them yesterday after I posted that picture


----------

